
Ask HN: What productive features could be added to a reminder app? - priyankp10
For context, I have built an web-app reminder-app that run locally on the machine, uses node and express see the project at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;priyank-p&#x2F;reminder-app.<p>Currently some of its features I can mention are:<p><pre><code>  * It reminds you of due reminders with web push notifications.

  * It can automatically startup when you start your machine.

  * It supports markdown for reminder content.

  * It can be added to homescreen, after which it almost feels like native app.

  * And, is totally cross-platform.
</code></pre>
Apart from those, I have started working on cross-browser extension so you can quickly add reminders.<p>Is there any other productive feature you can add to the app?
======
chutiyapanti
Hi Priyank, That's a great app. My few wishes:-

1\. Reminders could be categorized as social, promotional etc. This will help
in setting up priority as per the goal of your life.

2\. Having priority based reminding. The app could learn based on long term
training and ML, what reminders you generally want to take and then set you up
to do the things that you least want to do for times when you are most likely
to do them, so that your overall long term productivity goes up.

3\. Incremental reminders.

~~~
priyankp10
Hi, Nice list of ideas I can implement. Thanks!

------
dev-p
I have one feedback for the date picker, You should be able to edit the time
by clicking on the time rather than having to click the time icon.

~~~
priyankp10
I will try to fix this as soon as possible. Thanks for the feedback :)

------
scotty7700
There is a feature I really like in an app called 'Due'. You can have the app
remind you of something at intervals until you tell the app that you have done
it. So if I ask it to remind me to make a phone call, it will tell me to do it
every minute until I do it.

~~~
priyankp10
Hi, Thanks for this idea, This was in my mind too, I will open a issue and try
to incorporate this.

